# Mississippi Y U Do THIS?



## Ranguvar (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess I don't have the right to bear arms

 Goddammit Mississippi, it is my right as an American to give my body up to science so I can become a man-wolf.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

This is total BULLSHIT! They say I'm not allowed to be a human-wolf-cyborg hybrid? This is a violation of my constitutional rights! Amendment 1.5: 


			
				US Constitution said:
			
		

> Every Furry registered on FA and/or FAF is allowed to be genetically spliced with an animal and/or cyborg, especially in the state of Mississipi. And also, any time is yiffy time.


As Americans, we have a right to be who we want to be, even if we want to be trans-species. 

And if people are allowed to have ear gauges, I should be allowed to be a fucking cyborg wolf human tryano-copterosaurus. I don't see the issue here.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats lame.....nuff said


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 23, 2013)

Guess I'm checking America off my "potential countries to move into" list.
Darn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuck me I used to love these book when I was way younger. (Animorphs)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2013)

Why are they even_ thinking _about this 'problem'? 
I guess that's what happens when you allow geneswill into positions of authority. :/


----------



## Golden (Feb 23, 2013)

so if this passes for an issue in Mississippi, I'm guessing that not much happens there.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 23, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> so if this passes for an issue in Mississippi, I'm guessing that not much happens there.


i lived in mississippi for a while

it's like the dark ages there...and you actually feel cut off from the rest of the world


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why are they even_ thinking _about this 'problem'?
> I guess that's what happens when you allow geneswill into positions of authority. :/



I know right. Shouldn't our state law makers be focusing on real problems, like shutting down the ONE remaining abortion clinic we have :V.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 23, 2013)

I think they watched Batman Beyond and are afraid a bunch of dino-men are going to take over.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 24, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i lived in mississippi for a whileit's like the dark ages there...and you actually feel cut off from the rest of the world


Missouri's like that too. At least we're allowed to become animal people here, so somebody at state level has a clear head. Or actual issues to deal with.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 25, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i lived in mississippi for a while
> 
> it's like the dark ages there...and you actually feel cut off from the rest of the world


After 14 years here... yeah this describes it quite well. :/

Seriously, I have a hard time finding people who "believe" in evolution. >_<


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2013)

Read the link, this sounds like they're trying to ban chimeral embryonic research [this exists]...but their comments about 'non humans engineered to have human brains'...implies a lot of stupidity and brute-force ignorance. 

Is this really all in the pursuit of trying to tighten law surrounding abortion?



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *Why are they even thinking about this 'problem'? *
> I guess that's what happens when you allow geneswill into positions of authority. :/



In order to constrict aboriton law they needed to better define what they consider a 'person'.

For some reason defining what you consider a person necessitates banning the creation of human-chimeral embryos and sci-fi neuro-technology.


----------

